# 290 is back



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

My 290 came in today from flyernut words cannot describe what he did its like going to a store and buying it new. It like that car show fantom works they take trouble vichels and make them bettet than new thankyou very much loren that is agreat job. Here is some photos.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Fantastic for sure!


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks factory fresh! Looks just great. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

After flyernut works on them they are like new. Glad you are happy with it. Congrats.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey Al, glad you liked it.. I try!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

You more than tryed you went beyound. Thankyou 
Works smooth.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> You more than tryed you went beyound. Thankyou
> Works smooth.


Let me know if I can help you further...Loren


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

My childhood locomotive is a 290 and it is also in non running condition. I am about to begin building a two level layout with O gauge on the bottom and S gauge on the top and hope to get the old girl cleaned up and running again. I also have a handful of 300's that I bought at auctions and plan to learn on. But I am envious at how beautiful this 290 looks. It bring s back very fond memories.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Tallaman said:


> My childhood locomotive is a 290 and it is also in non running condition. I am about to begin building a two level layout with O gauge on the bottom and S gauge on the top and hope to get the old girl cleaned up and running again. I also have a handful of 300's that I bought at auctions and plan to learn on. But I am envious at how beautiful this 290 looks. It bring s back very fond memories.


In all honesty, it was a good-looking gal when I got it from Al, so I can't take any credit for that..If I can offer any help, be glad to help....I do cheap repairs for the good folks here who are also friends..Loren


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like your wall of trains too.
Why the elevated loop in the front?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> I like your wall of trains too.
> Why the elevated loop in the front?


You're looking at Al's pictures, not mine,lol!!!


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the offer. I may just take you up. I am eager to finish my train room and get this layout underway. Having that old 290 running would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> You're looking at Al's pictures, not mine,lol!!!


I know, I was commenting on his wall?
Your wall sucks with a hole and a Miller box mounted on it.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou dont pick on loren. Lol

Big Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Tallaman said:


> Thanks for the offer. I may just take you up. I am eager to finish my train room and get this layout underway. Having that old 290 running would be the icing on the cake.


Send it out, if it's not missing major parts, or have any broken parts it should be a easy fix, usually I turn an engine around in 2 days. If I get it on Friday, it's usually done and in the mail by Monday..Shipping both ways is the only cost, if I have to buy something unusual I don't have in my parts drawers such as a chassis, boiler/tender shell, or front leading trucks, etc, I have to charge you what I paid for it.A donation is always welcome so I can continue to offer this service for my buddies here, whether it be $1 dollar or whatever.. If you can't donate, that's ok by me too, just like to help out..Loren.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> I know, I was commenting on his wall?
> Your wall sucks with a hole and a Miller box mounted on it.


Yep, I got confused with another post, and I know my wall sucks, along with my dusty layout. And that Miller box didn't stop the bat from coming in one night .Guess he was lonely...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> Yep, I got confused with another post, and I know my wall sucks, along with my dusty layout. And that Miller box didn't stop the bat from coming in one night .Guess he was lonely...


Loren knows I was only busting on him........I think.

Yeah a Budweiser or Coors box would be better. 
I never liked Miller, ha ha ha.
Screen off that pipe with a metal screen?
I have a fireplace in the family room with one of those inserts with a fan box.
I have it closed off as I don't use it much, one night I heard what sounded like a recycle truck picking up cans.
What I later found months later was a dead black bird in it. All there is is a vent pipe going up to the roof line. Some how it fell in the pipe and could not get out.
I added some heavy screen around the inlet, took a quick shot, you can't really see the screen in the picture but the black spot you see up there all 4 sides I screened in.
That stopped them from getting in. The only thing going up is a pipe with that cover over the top. All the rest is wood to make it look like a fireplace chimney.










Layout Dusty? 
Mine is the same, but I also battle spiders trying to enclose my layout into a giant web.
I did get down in the dungeon the other night, might get down there today some too, while the storm roars by.

Got my mower part in, got to fix that first.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Loren knows I was only busting on him........I think.
> 
> Yeah a Budweiser or Coors box would be better.
> I never liked Miller, ha ha ha.
> ...


We're good buddy.I pulled the cinder block chimney down that was outside of the house, and cemented over the remnants.. All's good.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Kind of like the miller which i like miller beer. Lol

Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Kind of like the miller which i like miller beer. Lol
> 
> Al


Waaaaay back when I used to drink the Miller Ponies in the 8-pack..We're talking the early 70's,lol!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Back then it was Rolling Rock for me. And Bud and Coors that came east on the trucks.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I used to live in Houston,Tx and we could not get Coors back then. We used to have to make "runs"
back then. But Lone Star beer and Busch was fine for me.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

This is why the i live in sucks this storm we had little rain some high winds and yesterday over 100 thousand with out lights including my self i do have a generator. But they r saying it might take 2 or 3 days R. I. SUCKS NATIONAL GRIDE SUCKS. SORRY JUST VENTING. 

AL


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Hope you get your power back soon. I hate when my power is out. Luckily, it does not
happen to me much. No hurricanes or tropical storms in Missouri. Just tornados, LOL.
The grid needs to be buried, then storms do not effect.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

True but old neighbor hood cost to much. Not complaining about the workers. Wouldnt want thete job.

Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

All the utilities are underground in the south portion of Orange County. For electrical that is local service, secondary distribution and most primary distribution. HV Transmission lines are on poles, substations are mostly outdoor on grade. It makes a big difference in reliability. However partly because of the cost of undergrounding we have some of the highest power rates in the nation.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

The new housing development s there putting lines under ground. Which is smart.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Forgot to add Al, did you get the money I returned??


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes thankyou you should of kept more. Thankyou it runs great thanks. I could never get the reverse unit work that good when i do it works but after a while it will stick every so often. Thankyou again how you feeling. Take it slow.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Yes thankyou you should of kept more. Thankyou it runs great thanks. I could never get the reverse unit work that good when i do it works but after a while it will stick every so often. Thankyou again how you feeling. Take it slow.


Well, I was back in the hospital again Sunday, heart problems. I'm now wearing a heart monitor for 2 weeks. Growing old sucks!! If and when that e-units sticks, spray it down with CRC contact cleaner, non-flammable type. It will free it up from any gunk,etc, it may pick up...and thanks again for asking about my health problems, it will get better..The wife is starting to worry about me..Loren


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Just take it slow relax. And thankyou again.

Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Al, I do not think we will ever be as good as flyernut on repairing these steamers. I try.
LOL, like last night. I put an engine back together. Was happy with it. Then realized I
forgot to solder headlight wires back in place. Has to be tore down again.


----------

